# Winter Coats: Peacoats to Puffers!



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

What do you guys think is the best winter coat for Fall/Winter 2009?

I just ordered a black peacoat from Forever 21 a couple days ago and I'm excited to get it. I think puffers only look nice in the style of those long Ralph Lauren types. Trenchcoats are also kind of cute, but I think peacoats are definitely mine this year. :]


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 27, 2009)

I wish it were cold enough to wear a coat here I love peacoats.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

I love peacoats! They are in style every year, I have had one of mine for 3 years now and I always get compliments!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2009)

Peacoats are my favorite...they can be dressed up or down ....they never go out of style


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a plaid peacoat from forever 21 also and I love it. But, I do love puffer coats too...It get's so freakin cold here and I feel that those tend to be warmer. Mine isn't that puffy though with like the quilted look and it isn't shiny or anything but it's a puffy roxy snow coat . So I guess I say both, lol but only because its necessary!


----------



## mern (Sep 27, 2009)

i need a peacoat under a thick winter jacket, i live in northern alberta where the temperature reaches -40 and up to -55 with a wind chill.


----------



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_i need a peacoat under a thick winter jacket, i live in northern alberta where the temperature reaches -40 and up to -55 with a wind chill._

 
Wow, that's amazing. How do you survive living there?! I thought 30 degrees was cold. Do you like it anyway?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 27, 2009)

I would go with peacoat too, it's the classiest shape. My personal fave is military style though. I bought a red one last year that I know I'll wear a lot this year too

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *supermodella* 

 
_Wow, that's amazing. How do you survive living there?! I thought 30 degrees was cold. Do you like it anyway?_

 
She's using degree Celsius. 30deg F = -1deg C is summer for us here, lol. In Ottawa it goes down to -30 to -40 even and we still survive


----------



## aziajs (Sep 27, 2009)

I think it depends on where you live and how mild/severe the weather is.  The winters here are brutal so it's not an issue of fashion as much as function.  I bought an AMAZING Eddie Bauer men's winter coat a couple of years ago and it's one of the best investments I have ever made.  It's a down coat that comes down to my knees and is wind resistant and water resistant.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 27, 2009)

i'm not sure if its relevant but in england at the moment, in places like topshop (which i think u have stateside now) they have quite a few macs (trench coats) with belts etc, bike leather jackets, and quite a few military inspired blue  or black jackets/coats

but a peacoat will always be usable, what ever the fashion


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 27, 2009)

All my life, I've had massive Columbia coats that were uber thick because I lived in Wyoming, where -40*F with a -55*F or lower wind chill occurs several times a year, so I'm partial to those.  Now that I live in NJ I have been able to purchase milder coats that are a bit more fashionable to wear out when I don't want to look like I'm going on an arctic exploration.  

I have a nice black wool/cashmere pea coat, and then last year I found at Limited Too for $12 a knee length red one on sale that is adorable!  Their XL size fits me, and I couldn't pass up a deal like that, even if it was from a kids' store.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a black peacoat that I've had and used for 7 years, then I add trendier jackets to my collection every winter once they go on sale.

Since I live in a place where I don't get much use of my jacket I'm looking for a jewel toned satin material peacoat or trench coat this year. I'm hoping the satin will make it more of a light weight jacket, which I need here more often. I'm looking for bright red, deep emerald, bright deep blue, or royal purple. So if anyone has some ideas of where to find them I'd love some leads =)


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 28, 2009)

A trench as a winter coat? Haha... I'm wearing one now in september.

I have a cute vintage black wool coat with a mink collar waiting in my closet for when it starts getting colder. But once it's really cold, only fur will do. Or, well, ok, one of those polar expedition style jackets would work too, but they're not exactly chic.


----------



## supermodella (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i'm not sure if its relevant but in england at the moment, in places like topshop (which i think u have stateside now) they have quite a few macs (trench coats) with belts etc, bike leather jackets, and quite a few military inspired blue  or black jackets/coats

but a peacoat will always be usable, what ever the fashion_

 
Oh wow, I wish there was a Topshop here! It's extremely expensive to order online there, so I try to get the best deals at  places like Forever 21. :]


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I want a cute puffer this year lol. Either black, pink, or white. I have a really nice pair of quilted wedge furry boots that will look so cute with one.


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 1, 2009)

I love peacoats.I have three or four of them.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 2, 2009)

I saw in Harpers Baazar a Girl with a cute long jacket and over the knee boots and I almost died.  I think trench coats/longer coats will look cute with this new over the knee boot trend.  

I am loving this coat by BB Dakota! I wish there was a basic & a print one.


----------



## supermodella (Oct 2, 2009)

I just got my peacoat in the mail today! It's gorgeous <3


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd love a plaid peacoat and am on the search for a hooded trench coat.


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 4, 2009)

Peacoats are very classic and like Tish mentioned, they can be dressed up or down. Puffy jackets are slightly more sporty and casual, IMO. So I guess it just depends.

I wear peacoats around November.. When it starts getting very cold I break out the down coat!!


----------



## rororebel (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm investing in a cute peacoat this year,too. I'm sick of long granny coats! Topshop etc is soo expensive (even with staff discount!)


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MamaMAC* 

 
_I wish it were cold enough to wear a coat here I love peacoats._

 
lol ikr?!

but i don't care.
i'm still eying this GAP peacoat and i have all intentions of getting it!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_i need a peacoat under a thick winter jacket, i live in northern alberta where the temperature reaches -40 and up to -55 with a wind chill._

 
Ditto on the double jacket. I'm a fellow Albertan... last year we had three solid weeks where -30 was the warmest it got. I HATE IT!!!!! It really sucks how fast it gets cold here too... it finally gets cool enough to wear my cute light jackets, then a week or two later it's too cold for them hahaha!!

Back to the discussion at hand, I'm a peacoat lover!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I'd love a plaid peacoat and am on the search for a hooded trench coat._

 
I'm also looking for a hooded trench coat, but no luck yet. Why can't they make women's clothing good looking AND practical? (Screw you Isaac Mizrahi, some women do want clothes with pockets.)


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I'm also looking for a hooded trench coat, but no luck yet. Why can't they make women's clothing good looking AND practical? (Screw you Isaac Mizrahi, some women do want clothes with pockets.)_

 
A pretty essential part of a thrench is the collar, so I don't really see how a hood could fit into the shape. Maybe you could get a trenchcoat and just wear a hoodie underneath?


----------

